# Best spray on tyre dressing



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Evening all. Slightly different from the usual which tyre dressing question. What is your favourite spray on tyre dressing. I have used AG instant tyre dressing which seems reasonable but would like to know what else is out there etc 

TIA

Nick


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Not that I go for spray on ones, but I reviewed Adams a while ago and was quiet impressed with it.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

adams tyre shine for a decent not too glossy finish
https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/collections/wheels-tyres-trims/products/adams-new-tire-shine watch the video 
or odk attire which leaves a nice durable finish but not very shiny but isnt spray on


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

I haven’t used anything better than Swissvax Pneu, it’s the one I keep going back to, it’s great leaves a satin finish and stays on for a few weeks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autosmart Highstyle :thumb:


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Perl 1:1

Prep is key as always. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## youngwangie (Oct 9, 2016)

Tyre slik is great & very reasonable £4 Asda. Keeps winning Auto Express Awards.
Long lasting I use it especially this time of year


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

AS highstlyle


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

For spray application I like Lucas Oil, Obsession Wax Nero or Waxaddict tyre dressing. That said I don't really apply this way and much prefer via an applicator to prevent overspray.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Adams is good. If you leave it. Its very glossy


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

If you can get your hands on some auto glym super sheen spray absolutely loads of it on the tyre and a spritz on the wheels. Buff it off the wheels after about 5 minutes and the tyre sorts itself out to a lovely sheen. Not too long lasting but looks good for how little effort it is.


----------



## shaunyshaun1234 (Jun 4, 2010)

I use Obsession Wax Nero and think it is absolutely brilliant.

If the first layer isn't glossy enough then add another one and so on!


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you for all of your inputs


----------



## Andy Reed (Jun 14, 2013)

JayMac said:


> I haven't used anything better than Swissvax Pneu, it's the one I keep going back to, it's great leaves a satin finish and stays on for a few weeks.


Pneu is tough to beat. It was my favourite until I recently tried CarPro Perl. To my eye it gives a very similar finish but stays looking good for considerably longer and is far cheaper.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

OW Nero for me!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Best is hard to say... Price, Gloss, lastability??? etc.

But do try one of the old school ones.... Poorboys Bold n Bright... Still bloody brilliant to this day.

I've tried them all and still go back to it.

For speed, good gloss and lasts...Try Autojoys Super Sleek. £15 for 5ltrs. Excellent product for use on tyres, plastics and under wheel arches.

Always APC your tyres really clean first though and you'll get over 2 weeks out of both the above. (Super Sleek Winter, BnB Summer use)


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

i quite like 3M Tyre Restorer. but my weapon of choice is megs endurance but to be fair ive not tried any others.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

robertdon777 said:


> Best is hard to say... Price, Gloss, lastability??? etc.
> 
> But do try one of the old school ones.... Poorboys Bold n Bright... Still bloody brilliant to this day.
> 
> ...





shaqs77 said:


> i quite like 3M Tyre Restorer. but my weapon of choice is megs endurance but to be fair ive not tried any others.


I don't think megs & bold n bright are sprayable though are they as they are quite a thick gel like substance


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> I don't think megs & bold n bright are sprayable though are they as they are quite a thick gel like substance


Bold n Bright is like water? (the Tyre dressing) (they do a gel type one but i've never tried it)

Autojoy is like water too?


----------



## Jet1ok (Apr 28, 2017)

Meguiars Hyper dressing - 
Pros - spray on and leave to dry - dilute to required gloss levels - use on any other plastic/trim surfaces
Cons- only available in 1us gall size.


----------



## David_obi (Jan 28, 2017)

Adams for me, been using it for the last year. Keen to try CarPro Perl though


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

The only issue I found with the PERL is that it seems to attract dirt like mad. That is esp in winter, when there is a lot of muck on the roads, my tires always look the worst on the street. I am sure nobody even cleans them ever, but mine are awfull , brown looking and muddy as soon as I hit the roads. Anybody with the same issue?


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Gyeon tyre, although haven’t tried it yet, but gets great reviews.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

i liked the finishkare one but quite expensive and didnt last long.


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

+Adams 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Tried Meg’s Endurance but found it too sticky unless you buff it down to a sheen. Sonax Gloss is very similar to Endurance. Now trying Perl 1:1 which gave a great finish but on first try only lasted a week, but to be fair it’s been pretty mucky on the roads. Going to experiment with different applications though, spray and leave, brush on etc. Love the Perl finish but going to need better durability.


----------

